# RV Accessories



## 97933 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi 
Could anybody tell me where i could get a cover for my gulfstream in the uk, or would i have to get it from the usa.
Thanks
Jim


----------



## 97842 (Feb 23, 2006)

That'll be one hell of a cover, I wouldn't fancy putting it on and taking it off. Try Ebay, they sell MARQUEES :lol: 

I understand one of Rik Wallers jumpers are up for grabs on Ebay, that should do the trick :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

bigboy40 said:


> Hi
> Could anybody tell me where i could get a cover for my gulfstream in the uk, or would i have to get it from the usa.
> Thanks
> Jim


Hi Jim

They are available in the UK but price will depend on the size of your bus.
Can't tell you where from...I'll get into in trouble :wink:


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
I bought my cover from Camper World in the US of A. Nowadays you have to call them but you can try via the internet.
John


----------



## Sparrow (May 10, 2005)

Jim
I was looking for a cover a few months ago and found campingworld.com based in the states. I checked with them and they do ship to the UK.
This might be the same place as John mentioned, appologies if I am duplicating.

Good luck.

Mike


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

The same RV covers as supplied by Camping World in the USA are available to order over here....
...... at the risk of getting my knuckles rapped, if anybody wants further info please PM me.

Linda


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

You could try this company

www.statesidetuning.co.uk

for RV Spares etc


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> The same RV covers as supplied by Camping World in the USA are available to order over here....
> ...... at the risk of getting my knuckles rapped, if anybody wants further info please PM me.
> 
> Linda


He can't PM you Linda so I will have to end this misery :lol: :lol: :lol:

bigboy40 look here http://www.statesidetuning.co.uk/ then click on the American RV button top right mate. Several people have used this company and they all seem to give positive results back.

Good luck

Keith

Edit. Jim types faster than me.....


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello Jim!!   !

Linda xx


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

:lol: :lol: This is like waiting for a bus......hang about long enough and two come along at once!!

Thanks boys!!
:wink: 

Re the pm bit....had realised that non-subscribers couldnt get calls in but hadn't twigged they couldn't dial out either (DOH!!) :roll:


----------



## 89248 (May 17, 2005)

Have you tried ABP - I think they would have to import it for you.


----------



## 97933 (Mar 2, 2006)

Thank you all for your replies.
Jim


----------



## hymerbug (Jan 10, 2006)

hi jim,have you thought of trying pro-tec covers they advertise in the mmm magazine and do custom made stuff don't know what the price would be for such a monster may be worth a try just to say i have not used or have any interest in this company.

colin


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Spoke to ProTeck at the Peterboro show.........£650 for a 35ft cover 8O 
Cheers Mark


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

qe2 said:


> Spoke to ProTeck at the Peterboro show.........£650 for a 35ft cover 8O
> Cheers Mark


Crikey!!! 8O 8O

Thats too expensive.....Mark, you have PM :wink:


----------

